# Rear gear change on '04 Tahoe



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

I finally got a verbal quote from the local GM service dept, $1900.
They chuckled and said I might be able to get it done outside of GM for about half.

Gezzz... I need my rpm's up when towing about 55 (in 3rd with tow/haul on) - on almost NO grade, we start slowing down... till i end up kicking it down to passing/second (a lil jolt)

Guess I will see on this next trip, should be all flat for the most part I20 east.
I don't want to sink a grand or 2 into my wifes auto, rather put it into a new truck for me - but right now, im driving an 04 nissan p'up. and would be really upside down.

I know this has been discussed here before, but I didn't see a topic for on it.

So far the tahoe feels very stable and solid when towing this 28 footer, but the power issue leaves something to be desired.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

For Crying Outloud... $1900? I'd do some talking around I bet you can get it done for a lot less. I really wonder who pays those type of charges to the dealerships, glad it wasn't you!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Was that to 3.73's or 4.10's. I thought I had read somewhere that the 4.10's require a new housing, which adds to the overall cost. One of the SoCal Outbackers had his done for under a $1000 I think. Kirk was it you, or was it you Jim?

Tim


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

If your going to do it I would go to a 4.10 for the most bang for your buck. You will have to the the speedo recalabrated. Our 5.3Ls love to rev.


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

It was only the 3:73, not 4:10. just the normal parts and LABOR - I think, from what he said, was about 75% of it.

We have a decent size fleet at work and Ill have to run talk to a few of the guys out there inthe shop and see. Don't know if i'd want them to do it or not, but they'd know who in town was good.

But Im not that keen on the idea with it being only half way through the warrenty.

I just would like the RPM's up, like jgerni said - they love to rev

guess i'll use 2nd for now! it's a lot cheaper.

if we get our life organized enuf to go more than once a month, then we will have to do something more. (this kinda busted my lil bubble...)


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Tim, both Jim and me had the gears changed out. On mine I went with 4:10 eaton posi(limited slip) because of the over size tires. I did the math and with 4:10 gears and 32 inch tall tires, yokahama 285x75xr16LT, I have an effective ratio of 3.95. 
I was told that in order to notice any kind of difference you should go two sizes larger.
Now for the down side because my Tahoe is still under warrenty I no longer have it on the gears. I also checked with the GM dealer and like was mentioned they wanted 2000.00. I had the same unit installed for 900.00 by a shop that contracts with the dealers. This is a specalty and some dealers job shop it out. 
1900.00 is kind of high and if you ever want to go to a larger tire 3.73 will put you in the same boat you are now. Go for the 4:10 eaton posi you won't regret it. Kirk


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks Kirk, i didnt even ask about the 4.10. I was just thinking GM and that was ONLY listed with the 4x4, but your right on.

I could justify the 900 or so, if not only for the peace of mind with the reduced stress on the tranny and the gas pedal - but then theirs the warrenty trade off.

So we will see, the tahoe is only 4 months old, has 12000 miles on it and has been in for warrenty work twice. one problem was a popping in the front they had to fix and then another time the rear air just died.

thanks!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Geeeezz, what a load! You can do a basic gear change for $600 that includes a new ring & pinion but keeps the original guts. This is the most economical way.

Kirk & I both went to the whole new unit (Eaton Posi). Gotta say I love the 4.10 gears. It does exactly what you are looking for. On my 99 Burb in 3rd running 63MPH I spin 2500RPM. That small block just loves to hum along at that speed and gives good performance as well.

Ditch the dealer!


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Since you folks are on the "towing topic." I just ordered the 2005 25RSS, which Dry Weight is estimated at 4565lbs. I plan on pulling this puppie with a 2003 Ford F150 Supercrew 5.4liter 3.55. The vehicle is rated to tow up to 7900lbs. Many folks including the dealer state that I should have no problem, but I would really feel much better hearing it from a fellow RV'er. Any experience with the same configurations or similiar? Any thoughts, advise?


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Jim, what does the Eaton Posi run - installed (generally)? And do you have 4x4?

Been looking at trucks, but I will loose so much more that's its not even funny!

I really like how solid and stable it feels (just needs the rpms up for that lil umph).

Jose, Ill give ya my 2 centz. I had a 2003 f150 supercrew with the 3.55 and it pulled a 21 very well - i had to load it right (front to back) and not over load the rear end.

Can't help ya on the 4600+#'s... Sure others will jump in!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok I am very disapointed with GM. As I mentioned in another post the superchip tuner I had smoked my computer. Well GM put a new computer in under warrenty which was great but when it came time to program the computer they told me because the 2003 Tahoe does not come with the 4:10 gears as a option they can not program them into the new computer. I am stuck.
The only option they gave me was, now get this, go out and buy a after market tuner such as superchip or hypertech. I asked the service manager if this will void warrenty or damage my new computer and he told me no, he also put it in writting. 
So as of today the defective tuner has been sent in for repair and I am in limbo.
Lukn if you are still looking to put 4:10 gears in your 2004 tahoe check with the service department first and see if they will reprogram it. Kirk


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

lukn2doit2 said:


> I finally got a verbal quote from the local GM service dept, $1900.


That's high, but for the front and rear (I'm assuming you have a 4x4) it's not all that wild. What if you went and got the parts yourself? If they're only supplying labor it might save you a couple of hundred bucks, because for sure you can get the gears for a lot less then GM will charge you.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Lukn2doit2: Mine is a 2WD, and was $1100 installed for the new Eaton Posi, new ring & pinion gears, and all the bearings were replaced too. For a 4X4 yea you have got to do the fronts to match and thus double the cost.







So the $600 job should be about $1200. Actually my Sister got her K2500 4X4 burb done for $1000 at a local 4 wheeler shop.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Jose,

You have my exact combo. I am not going to win any races against the diesel bunch but I feel like I have plenty of power. We do a lot of camping on the coast in Oregon so I pull a decent grade going over the coast range every time we camp, it is pretty typical for the truck to be in 2nd gear on a 5-6% grade to keep decent speed. I pull with O/D off and never see any downshifting while on the highway.

Not sure if your rig is a 4x4 or not, also your tire size will make a difference. I have the FX4 package which comes with 17" tires that hurt towing a little bit.

Danny


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

aplvlykat, basically they said NO since it was not an option for the tahoe (4.10 is not available for non 4x4) they couldn't re-program it and it was for the 3.73.

I am leaving tonight for a 100mile trip on a faily level I20 headed east. So that will give me a best case on the interstate, it does ok in town and on small hwy's - but i havn't had it up north ga to the mnts yet!


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

California Jim, Forgot to add this in the last post...

Its a 4x2, was just wondering - cause the GM dealer wouldn't do 4.10 because it was not a standard option on 4x2, but is standard on 4x4.

I like the idea of $1100 for that 4.10 eaton. I am going to have to do some calling around. And I will see after this trip today.

It's the "shake down" i guess. We've had it a month and I have ran it all over town and used evertying in the driveway - but today is for real. Should be a SIMPLE trip all intersate.

cheers


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Danny,

My 2003 F150 is not 4x4. The factory tires are 17's. I'm glad to hear you, for the most part do not have any problems pulling your 25RSS. By the way, your Picture looks nice. I feel much better now, knowing that someone else is pulling the same rig with a F150 Supercrew.

I know what you mean about climbing hills to get to the Oregon coast. I live in CA and I have undergo the same...

I guess i'll now sit back and await my 2005 25RSS. I can not wait!! I have looked at the brochure so many times-it's memorized...

Jose


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

lukn2doit2: One last note on the Eaton. I put it in because I am towing very close to my capacity and will be running the truck fairly hard. And also because I have 75K miles on the truck so the rear is likely worn and more prone to failure.

With your's being esentially brand new you may not need the whole unit as I did. Just a gear change using the stock inners would probably be fine. And save some $$ too.

Good luck with your trip today


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks... took a off a few hours early and am packing now!


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Made it back yesterday... weh. 
Entire rig handled great, i was very impressed - very tight setup. And the new prodigy made me much less stressed!









The gas milage and power leaves MUCH to be desired. 
I guess with fresh water and lp I am at 5600 + gear. That is pretty close to the 6700 of the tahoe with that rear end.
I got 9.5 mpg on my way there, averaging about 60 to 65 with regular downshifts to 2nd. I got 8 mpg on the way back averaging a bit higher with few downshifts to 2nd, that was trying to hit 73 or so, so that i could make it up the next long hill. Now this is GA headed east I20, very low grade hills all interstate 85 miles each way... (only 14 miles each way off interstate on that gas milage average).

So, since we like the room and the setup is pretty solid, guess i might have to try the rear end to see if i can keep some wear off the rear end and engine...

I think the lower rear end would get my rpms up at 65 or so that I could hold reg hills... Wifey says deal with it... so we will see.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Glad you guys had a good trip and all went well. Your experience was pretty much the same as mine before the gear change.


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

LUKN2DOIT2: I recently changed my 97 Tahoe from a 3.42 to a 4.10 aftermarket gearset. Before I went aftermarket I spoke with GM and I got the same story you did. They did not offer a 4.10 and they could not setup my speedodometer.
I went ahead and changed it out to the 4.10. If you decide to go aftermarket do your home work and spend a little extra money on the best gearset on the market. I went with Richmond Gears and went with a lower end gear. I did not want to spend a lot on the Tahoe because of the year and milage 95K but the richmond gear is noisy. When I sell I will put the OEM gear back in. The speedodometer is 8 mph off to the high side but everything preforms good. I will see how it does for sure this weekend we will be pulling through the NC mountains up I26 and I40.

steve, rena and kids
04 26rs


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

slivengo: thanks,I want to hear how that trip goes... and thanks for the input - that will give me some info, added to California Jim's input, for me to start asking around.
I do not want to break the warranty, but I also want to keep this vehicle for quite a few years, and not have it worn out in 2 years of towing.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

slivengo said:


> LUKN2DOIT2: I did not want to spend a lot on the Tahoe because of the year and milage 95K but the richmond gear is noisy.


Properly installed gears really shouldn't make any noise, regardless of the brand. Perhaps the backlash isn't set correctly. You might want to have the shop that installed them take a look at them. Is the differential cover abnormally hot after a long run?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Gotta agree with Jim. There is alot of "Voodoo" involved in setting up rear gears. Gotta be shimmed properly or: woooooooooooooooo







Sounds like you're running on monster mudder tires.


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

lukn2doit2, Got back from our vacation to the NC mountains and the tahoe did great. I am pleased with the performance of the 4.10 gears.
I was able to tow in overdrive (mine has 1,2,3, D/overdrive) most of the time until I hit the big hills. When I hit the big hills I would manually shift to 3rd. Once I got to the mountains, pulling up Saluda mountian (6% grade)I had to shift down to 2nd. I ran between 45 and 50 at 3500rpm. It was slow but I was still able to pass the big trucks. I did have big trucks passing me too. I could run 65 or 70 in overdrive with no problem on the flats and hills.
We stayed at Pride Resort campground in Maggie Valley. It is a very nice place. If anyone is headed that way, I would reconmend staying there.

I feel sure that the setup is correct on the gear set. I spoke with 4 different Richmond Gear Techs. and all told me the same about their gears. Once you go into the 4 series they get a little noisy. 
Thanks for the info.

steve, rena and kids


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Sounds good slivengo... I like the part of 65 in OD? Guess that is one area where the rear really shows. 65 for me is 3rd only - then if its a low grade LONG hill - it kills me and then its down to 2nd and the heads smack back as it shifts down and then runs at 4000 to 4200.

I pulled last weekend in the mnts (hayesville) and hit one short steep grade to my parents house. I couldn't get a running start because of a turn - well, i just about had to stop - i couldn't get the rpms up in 1st!!!! which scared me, i had no power and no way to get it - it just bottemed out at 800-1100 rpms and creeped up the hill (i don't know how it kept moving).

so after that, its now a replace the rear end OR get a new/used TV - with a bit bigger engine and a LOW rear end. What brand did you go with again??? and what was your cost?

Thanks for the update slivengo!!!


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

I went with Richmond Gears, There are alot of Gear companies out there. Motive Gear makes a lot of OEM gears. GM may tell you who makes their gears and maybe if you go with that company (surely GM subs that out to a Manufacturer) "maybe" GM would warrent it. It's worth a try.
Like I said, the Richmond Gear I put in is a little noisy at 50mph, (richmond told me to expect it). If you go after market, spend a little extra money on a "top shelf" gear. Talk with GM a little more and see if you can get their manufactruer. 
If you are going to make the change you might as well make the big jump to a 4.10.

good luck

steve, rena and kids


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

slivengo, If I can't convience my wife that we need to upgrade the rear end in the tahoe to a 4.10, I will have to just look into a used 03 or 04 3/4 ton truck for me.

It would be cheaper to do the tahoe up right, plus it gives us the option to take more people (children) camping then if it where a truck... But, you can haul more dirty stuff (like firewood, water tanks, trash..) in the truck. geeezzzz never simple.

Thanks!


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

slivengo said:


> I feel sure that the setup is correct on the gear set. I spoke with 4 different Richmond Gear Techs. and all told me the same about their gears. Once you go into the 4 series they get a little noisy.


By "4 series" do you mean 4:10, 4:30, 4:56, etc? If so, I think what they're telling you is inaccurate. Both my brother and I have factory 4:10's in our current trucks, and I've been in one with 4:30's, and not a single one of them made a sound; they were silent as church mice. Properly installed and setup gears really shouldn't be heard.


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm just telling you what they told me. I'm not the expert here. Just passing on my experience.
Richmond Gears makes a "cheaper" gear set to compete with the Japanese market. The tolerances are not as tight as OEM. I do know that my GM dealer which setup the gears told me the same thing. He said if I could have went with a GM set I would not have the noise. The noise is not through the whole speed range, it is only at certain speed ranges.


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

I have completed my journey... The Tahoe will not be used for towing any more. I now have tow vehicle. 2004 Dodge 2500 diesel 4.10 rear. I think i spent a bit more than the $1900 on the rear end gear change though!!!
Thanks all for the INPUT!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Now that's a tow vehicle! Like Y-Guy, I have been toying with trading the Avalanche in, and seeing what kinda deal I can get on a diesel. I really like the Duramax/Allison combination that GM has.

Tim


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

I almost bought the chevy 2500HD, but I couldn't find the diesel in a base setup with power windows and door locks. I liked the 153" WB on the 2500HD and payload is about a 1000 more. But it was up to a 2500HD LS with towing options or a Dodge 2500 with diesel. I like the F250 diesel and many that I work with praise the new trainie in it, but since the wife has the vehicle with all the options, mine was suppose to be a "basic" truck. So now it's a bigger basic truck with a turbo! hahah

Happy Hunting Tim!


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I seriously doubt you will have trouble towing that Outback now. In fact I see a 5ver in your future. Iâ€™m Jealous.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your new truck!!!

Mike


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Mmmm, Cummins Diesel! I'm told that's a "medium duty" diesel engine, and the chebby/Ferds are "light duty." Whatever, that's a serious tow vehicle. Make sure you have good mirrors, otherwise you'll never know whether your trailer is still back there.

Oh, by the way, don't go the Gale Banks website. Not unless you have a lot of self control.

Kevin P.


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

jgerni, the wife made me do it! hahaha - she said make sure it will pull a medium size 5er, cause this thing HAS to last us more than 5 years!!!
My first time driving a diesel and I have to say, I am now back to being a novice! This turbo diesel just wants to run away from me and GO.
camping479, thanks!
kjp1969, it does have the unique flip out and up tow mirrors - once they are flipped up and out they are in about the same position as an F250. But I got your point - I do it doesn't really care that 28 footer is back there.
It is very much over kill, but the I felt that I was having to kill the tahoe with that 3.42 rear. I have to constantly keep it in 2nd to hold 55-60 in any kind of rolling hills.
I didn't want the 4.10 in this dodge, but it had some interior comforts that i just couldn't pass up (someone special ordered it, and then changed their mind) - This is a LONG way from the nissan frontier 3.3L i traded in!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)




----------

